# Aquaticmagic.com



## CamoCustom (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anybody ordered anything live from them before? what about dry goods? I was looking to get a drop checker, but then maybe some other stuff....are they located in the US? i cant seem to find that out.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They are not located in the US. I am fairly sure they are from Malaysia. I wouldn't order anything live from them since it is from overseas. However, I have and a lot of members here have ordered other stuff such as flora and equipment, and have received them in good order. There have been some issues with flora and bigger orders getting taken by customs, but they have refunded all of their money. 

In fact, I just ordered some Indian almond leaves from them and a drop checker from ebay. I've purchased with them multiple times. They even give me a "store rewards" rebate for each purchase via paypal.


----------



## CamoCustom (Apr 5, 2010)

so they are on ebay! you wouldnt be able to post a link to their ebay store, i couldnt seem to find it on their website....thanks in advance!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I will pm it to you.


----------



## CamoCustom (Apr 5, 2010)

Great, thanks for the heads up with the customs.....


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

If you do a search here, you will find a ton of info on them.


----------



## CamoCustom (Apr 5, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> If you do a search here, you will find a ton of info on them.


Thanks, but my questions have been answered already, sorry for not searching first, I just wasnt too sure of the site, IE where it was from, country....


----------



## CamoCustom (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, searching through hundreds of threads is kind of a PITA, especially with the way these search engines work on the Vbulletin forums....why not keep the forum active this way, and current.....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I ordered some moss from them and it arrived just fine.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No vendor reviews per forum rules.


----------

